# How to change auto-tranny fluid?-89 Maxima



## cbake (Nov 3, 2007)

Fluid looks pretty dirty (dark). Is there a drain plug on the transmission to drain the fluid or does a "pan" have to be pulled?

1989 Maxima 280K miles and still going strong.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

pan IIRC
don't recall a plug


----------



## Tom 2000 (Jan 1, 2008)

I just changed the tranny fluid last week. There is a drain plug on the bottom side of the transmission case facing forward. You will need a 1/2" drive ratchet (no socket needed, just the 1/2" drive ratchet) to remove the drain plug. 

I drained about 4.7-4.8 quarts of ATF as I let it drain for several hours.


----------

